# LCD briightness control broke after kernel upgrade

## jserink

Hi All:

Just updated my kernet to gentoo sources 2.6.33-r4 from 2.6.32-r7.

After the upgrade, my xfce4 power plugin LCD brightness control has a big exclamation point over telling me "No Device Found".

worked fine using 2.6.32-r7.

Any ideas?

No errors in Xor.0.log....just something about the xtrap modules not found.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

my glxgears issues went away but my brightness control still has a red exclamation point on top of it.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

john

----------

